# What about V-Cube Flag Cubes?



## bylokonnor (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not a top cuber, but I can solve cubes up to 7x7x7 and probably further, and some other puzzles too. I enjoy watching cubers on youtube talking about their puzzles and I like the tradition of filming and commenting on the unboxing of new puzzles, which is a special moment to all of us.

On the other hand, I am rather disappointed on the absence of reviews on V-Cube flag cubes. Anytime I have heard them mentioned, it was always in a negative way. Some say they are just V-Cubes 6 and 7 with fancy colours and not worth spending money on. I've heard others say it's V-Cube going round in circles until they get round to bringing out a bigger cube (which would be nice, I agree).

When I bought my V-Cube illusion, I read in the booklet (I think it was, or maybe on their site) that came with it that it was the first product of a new concept they were experimenting on and were planning other such ideas for the future. I began really looking forward to more products following the same kind of concept, not realizing that some were already available. Yes, they are available and obtainable and are worth every penny or their respective prices.

These are the V-cube flag cubes. There are currently three types available and the V-cube site says that more are coming soon. I am looking forward to this more than I am looking forward to a V-Cube 8.

I purchased a three-coloured V-Cube 6 (French) flag cube after reading about them on the site's solutions page (more like a hints page really). It has to be the most difficult cube I have ever had to solve, and believe me, the parity problems were a minor detail. Had it been a regular V-Cube 6, it would have been easier.

Next, I'll be looking at buying a two coloured V-Cube 7 flag cube, hoping for a simular challenge. (I read on one forum that someone bought one and couldn't solve it though they could solve the regular V-Cube 7.)

I'm ready to bet that the V-Cube 6 two coloured cube is also difficult in unexpected ways.

If you are looking for a different kind of challenge and for something new and for something to keep you happy until the next size of V-Cube comes out, I strongly recommend you have a go at a flag cube. They are an ingenius idea and very taxing! Not as easy as they look.

Try first. Disagree with me afterwards if you like.


----------



## emolover (Nov 3, 2011)

Aren't the flag cubes like $45 for the 6x6's and $55 7x7's? I don't get why you would buy all of those where as if you bought the less expensive cubes(shenshou and LanLan) which turn better that each cost $25. Why would you not buy stickers from cubesmith and make it yourself for about %40 less and you also don't have to pay for the god awful shipping of v-cube. I am sure they are fun to solve but is it worth the hefty price?

Also what makes you think V-cube is coming out with an 8x8? They have been silent for years about big cubes and I highly doubt they will ever release any cubes that are bigger then 7x7. It would also be a crap load more then the shenshou that a few people have already prepaid for and I think I will enjoy playing with one in a couple months.

I don't mean anything against you and this was a great text review but I was just saying my two cents.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> less expensive cubes(shenshou and LanLan) which turn better that each cost $25.


 
I couldn't disagree more. I understand it's all personal preference, but from experience I feel that a well broken in V Cube is a lot better than the knock off cubes. Especially the 7x7s, because all of the knock offs I've tried (like the Ghost Hand and LanLan) are just too fast and locky. But to each his own.


----------



## emolover (Nov 3, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I couldn't disagree more. I understand it's all personal preference, but from experience I feel that a well broken in V Cube is a lot better than the knock off cubes. Especially the 7x7s, because all of the knock offs I've tried (like the Ghost Hand and LanLan) are just too fast and locky. But to each his own.


 
It takes a *long* time to break in a 7x7 to be half way decent where as for the knockoff brands you have to just lube and tighten it. Also the extensive mods for the V-cube 6 that are needed to make it a quality speedcube are not worth it in comparison to the SS 6 that already has the mods done already that are done to the V 6. Also the prices are much much better.


----------



## bylokonnor (Nov 4, 2011)

I suppose you can make a flag cube by changing the stickers on a regular 6x6. But then why bother to buy a V-Cube 7 Dazzler? Just take your V-Cube 7 and remove the corner and center stickers and put white ones on? Why bother to buy a V-Cube 7 Illusion? Again, you could just take your regular V-Cube 7 and change the stickers. I even saw a video of a young cuber who made himself a V-Cube 5 Dazzler that way.

Personnally, I like to have seperate cubes for each challenge, and for me that includes flag cubes too. Also, I think that if I was to change stickers on y cubes, it wouldn't be half as good as if it was done professionally. But each to his/her own fashion.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 4, 2011)

emolover said:


> It takes a *long* Also the extensive mods for the V-cube 6 that are needed to make it a quality speedcube are not worth it *in comparison to the SS 6 that already has the mods done already that are done to the V 6. * Also the prices are much much better.



I also couldn't disagree more. Similar to what Vinny said, nothing really beats the quality of a broken in V-cube. Even though the V6 mod is long and tedious, it is still totally worth doing, and it still beats the shengshou 6x6 by far in my opinion.


----------



## emolover (Nov 4, 2011)

cityzach said:


> I also couldn't disagree more. Similar to what Vinny said, nothing really beats the quality of a broken in V-cube. Even though the V6 mod is long and tedious, it is still totally worth doing, and it still beats the shengshou 6x6 by far in my opinion.


 
Have you tried a well lubed and tension ShenShou 6x6's?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 4, 2011)

emolover said:


> Have you tried a well lubed and tension ShenShou 6x6's?


 
I own a great Shengshou 6x6 and use it quite a bit. I still prefer the feel of the V Cubes I've tried, however. V Cubes seem to feel more stable and are less resistant to lock ups and pops as I'v experienced with the 5-7 cubes. I definitely prefer the V Cube 7 over all of the knock offs on the market, and the same with the 5x5. The shengshou 6x6 is still a great cube, I just prefer a broken in V Cube more.


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys got off topic fast, i understand that you want to make your point and maybe try to help him save some money. but also remember this thread is about v-cube flag cubes, not about how the v-cubes compare to other brands. but i guess i will say whats on my mind from reading this, flag cubes seems like a nice, fun challenge, but i honestly wouldn't waste the money on 1, and i prefer Shengshou brands, i have no clue why because the 3x3 sucks but i just really support SS for some reason, and as for v-cubes, i have never owned one or played with one, but there is a reason, they are way too expensive, i understand they are better quality, but for a poor person like me, I'll stick to SS and other brands.

But once again, remember this thread is about v-cube flag cubes


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 4, 2011)

emolover said:


> Have you tried a well lubed and tension ShenShou 6x6's?


 
For your information, every single one I've tried feels exactly the same. They are all pretty crappy feeling. Even Kevin's was no different than the rest. Some people just have a discernible taste for quality cubes, while you seem to enjoy cheap junk.


----------



## bylokonnor (Nov 4, 2011)

A flag cube is a new challenge in its own right. That's what people don't seem to realize. I was expecting to solve mine as easily as my other V-cubes and that the same algorithms would do the trick. Yikes! You find that these algorithms you have trusted all this time have hidden twists that don't show when a whole side is the same colour...


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 4, 2011)

The V-Cube company went after the Dayan Guhong first, and that ended (luckily). And now there after the Alpha V, which:

1) is nothing like the Dayan Guhong, so I dont see thier point in going after two completely different cubes,
2) was invented before the company started,
3) and V-Cubes hasn't even made their 3x3 yet, so why does it matter?

Soon, I bet you anything their going to go after Rubik's, which I actually hope happens, because Rubik's cubes need to be taken off our backs, for crying out loud. But don't you see what I mean? The V-Cube company is going after practically every other cube launched!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Soon, I bet you anything their going to go after Rubik's...


 
Ok fine, I bet £100 that V-cube will NEVER go after Rubik's.

Also, Original V-cubes will always be better that KO's, just because the KO's are made to be cheap, and are of a lower quality because of that.


----------



## emolover (Nov 4, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> The V-Cube company went after the Dayan Guhong first, and that ended (luckily). And now there after the Alpha V


 
If I am correct they went after the Maru 4x4 first and them going after the A V is considered a joke.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 4, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> For your information, every single one I've tried feels exactly the same. They are all pretty crappy feeling. Even Kevin's was no different than the rest. Some people just have a discernible taste for quality cubes, while you seem to enjoy cheap junk.


 
this pretty much hits the nail on the head. yes, i have tried a well lubed shengshou 6x6, and its honestly garbage compared to my fully modded, broken in v6.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 4, 2011)

cityzach said:


> this pretty much hits the nail on the head. yes, i have tried a well lubed shengshou 6x6, and its honestly garbage compared to my fully modded, broken in v6.


 
Shall we agree that the SS6x6 is the lazy persons cheap and not as good alternative to a well broken in modded v6?


----------



## cityzach (Nov 4, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> Shall we agree that the SS6x6 is the lazy persons cheap and not as good alternative to a well broken in modded v6?


 
i suppose.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 5, 2011)

People want v cube to realiase 3x3-5x5 and 8x8-11x11


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 5, 2011)

tx789 said:


> People want v cube to realiase 3x3-5x5 and 8x8-11x11


 
they have released a 5x5? i hope you meant 4x4


----------



## bylokonnor (Nov 5, 2011)

I must remind you again that I started this thread to talk about FLAG CUBES which happen to be made by V-Cube. If you want to discuss anything else, do it in another thread.

As I can see, some of you don't believe what I say and continue just assuming the same things about flag cubes. Like I said: try first, disagree afterwards. Don't presuppose or assume anything. That's how I got caught with them.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 5, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Ok fine, I bet £100 that V-cube will NEVER go after Rubik's.
> 
> Also, Original V-cubes will always be better that KO's, just because the KO's are made to be cheap, and are of a lower quality because of that.


 
I was just being completely sarcastic. Can't anyone see a joke? Oh, yeah, NO.


----------



## bylokonnor (Nov 5, 2011)

The flag cube's apperance is deceptive. They look absurdly easy, mostly because every side is the same, or looks the same at least. But don't trust apperances...


----------

